# velocity and velocity mini... which one



## kOekIes (28/9/15)

Currently using a evic vt with ego one mega tank.. Want to get into rda's
. Heard velocity was best option.. Please help...


----------



## Andre (28/9/15)

Have not used the Velocity Mini or the Velocity V2, but quite like the Velocity V1 - very easy build and ample well. I do get some condensation on the outside. Actually prefer the Sapor - as easy and no leaking at all with the top air flow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kOekIes (28/9/15)

Andre said:


> Have not used the Velocity Mini or the Velocity V2, but quite like the Velocity V1 - very easy build and ample well. I do get some condensation on the outside. Actually prefer the Sapor - as easy and no leaking at all with the top air flow.


Thanks for the advice.. I need something that I can rebuild easy.. And also something with deep juicewell.. Tgats why I looked at velocity range


----------



## zadiac (28/9/15)

Get the mini. Better flavor than the v1. Smaller chamber. Same build deck.
I have the v1 and my friend has the mini. The flavor in the mini is way better.


----------



## stevie g (28/9/15)

get the sapor instead it has much deeper wells with topcap on and never leaks.


----------

